# Which substrate?



## Johnners (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and as of yesterday a first time tegu owner. 

I have my 16" tegu in a tank for the time being until I finish its enclosure. It will have an open top enclosure in its own room with an area approx. 8ft x 7ft. I'm am in the UK and was wondering which substrate is best. It's on Eco earth at the minute but don't know what to change to when I have to put it in the large enclosure. I've read about and been told lots of different options but was wondering what everyone else does.

Many thanks.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Welcome John- I can't be of help with this topic, but many others here have _phenomenal_ set-ups for their tegus and discuss these matters a lot. Maybe post a pic of your new tegu when you get the chance.


----------



## Trede (Jun 1, 2016)

There are a lot of clear "don't" substrate options (like cedar), but it seems to be a YMMV type of topic other than that. I had my gu on Eco Earth for a while and I don't think it's necessarily a bad choice...she disagrees with me. Never burrowed in the Eco Earth, only ever burrowed in laundry baskets/piles. So now her hides (all 4 of them) are piles of clothing I don't wear any more that get washed weekly. 

TL;DR: Don't put your gu on something that will kill it. Other than that, make the lizard happy


----------



## Johnners (Jun 1, 2016)

It seems to love the Eco earth, already burrowing and seems comfortable. It's just the volume I'm going to need soon. I've heard topsoil and sand mix is good. 

I've called it Blizzard.

Thanks


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jun 1, 2016)

Peat moss, topsoil and sand, cypress mulch, and dirt from your backyard if you dont have any pesticides in your area all work great. I have a mix of topsoil, sand, peat moss, and cypress mulch along with some leaves from my backyeard. Soon I will add Isopods .


----------



## Johnners (Jun 1, 2016)

When you say Isopods do you mean woodlouse, springtails? Are you making it bio active?

I was thinking along line lines of topsoil, kids play sand and Irish peat mix.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Jun 2, 2016)

By Isopods I just meant common pill bugs. There are many bugs that can be used as clean up crews. Look at the ones for sale on cape cod roaches. Hopefully it can be bioactive but I may still have to do some cleaning. Tegus make a lot of poop. The substrate you plan on using will work great .


----------



## Johnners (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks for the comments. I appreciate it.


----------



## Savemygrave (Jun 3, 2016)

Johnners said:


> Thanks for the comments. I appreciate it.


I'm in the UK too and we find orchid bark mixed with coconut husk by habitat the best. We've previously used a sand soil mix but that is messy stuff! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

